# Temporary cure for the strong willed



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Juice fasting I've found will work its just not fucking easy haha

So the longest I've lasted was 10 days but it does work and not to mention is extremely healthy ( I'm not a doctor but the only way scientists have found to extend the lives of animals is fasting) so I've read

If you don't have a juicer a blender works to and is in some ways even better due to the fiber and some nutrients you don't extract in the juicing process

So every time I use kale or fresh spinach or raw broccoli and ginger

either blend that with water and an apple or two blueberries or strawberries frozen is fine

or if you have sensitive taste buds use a cup of orange juice every time you make a shake but always use a green leafy vegetable (kale is the most nutrient dense in the world)

Drink these all day instead of meals and you will see quick improvement, its not a long term cure but its the ONLY way I've found to drastically reduce symptoms and get pretty damn healthy in the meantime

[email protected]

email me if you have any questions

-Marshall


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahahaha this is a joke !!! Fasting is not the cute for DP it's just ridiculous !


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Cure*


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

I was watching Immortal: A Horizon Guide to Ageing the other day where some guy had fasted a lot of the time throughout his life and had small, healthy meals in between but he was 51 and looked and spoke like a 35 year old! He looked AMAZING, it was obvious he hadn't had any plastic surgery or anything, I was just gobsmacked.

I eat paleo and I know a lot of the paleo community are into intermittent fasting. They're all self-confessed health freaks







so there's got to be something in it!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it may help detox just a bit but it will make your body weaker


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

L i o n H e ❥ r t said:


> I was watching Immortal: A Horizon Guide to Ageing the other day where some guy had fasted a lot of the time throughout his life and had small, healthy meals in between but he was 51 and looked and spoke like a 35 year old! He looked AMAZING, it was obvious he hadn't had any plastic surgery or anything, I was just gobsmacked.
> 
> I eat paleo and I know a lot of the paleo community are into intermittent fasting. They're all self-confessed health freaks
> 
> ...


 i think there is but paleo is not really as healthy as you think unless you exercise a lot I would just eat as many fruits and vegetables as you can people want to hear good things about their bad habits so thats why you have an industry built around paleo diet and fat makes you lose weight etc


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

DP boy said:


> it may help detox just a bit but it will make your body weaker


 detox is not even a real thing there is no medical term for detox and if you've ever fasting you would realize it boosts your cognition and lowers anxiety relieves depression so yea it helps depersonalization


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

missjess said:


> Hahahahahaha this is a joke !!! Fasting is not the cute for DP it's just ridiculous !


 well if you ever tried it you might appreciate the results and get some temporary relief, fasting does help depersonalization symptoms more than anything else possibly besides drugs and well drugs are drugs


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree. I fasted three days before election day and I felt lighter, and Ive had less anxiety since. My panic attacks are 'less strong'.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Holy shit people actually believe this?
Why wouldn't you spend your time on studying DP rather than bullshit like these?
Do you even know how DP works?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I second that jack !!

By the way I don't get panic attacks anymore and I haven't for ages it's just DP


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I did a 7 day water fast and after I was done I felt like I was going to die. The 7 days of fasting was hard enough. I was starving the whole time and I was so hungry that I couldn't get to sleep. Things really got ugly after the fast ended. My anxiety shot through the roof and even though I was extremely tired, I could not fall asleep! It took me about another 4 days to start to feel ok again. Fasting might work for some people. But it sure the hell didn't work for me. It felt like torture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Skynet said:


> I did a 7 day water fast and after I was done I felt like I was going to die. The 7 days of fasting was hard enough. I was starving the whole time and I was so hungry that I couldn't get to sleep. Things really got ugly after the fast ended. My anxiety shot through the roof and even though I was extremely tired, I could not fall asleep! It took me about another 4 days to start to feel ok again. Fasting might work for some people. But it sure the hell didn't work for me. It felt like torture.


7 days seems pretty extreme... and with only water... No wonder you felt like crap! I've heard of good results from intermittent fasting - not eating for a day or two to boost your metabolism which aids workouts and weight loss.

Some good, sound advice on this: http://www.nerdfitness.com/blog/2010/02/08/intermittent-fasting/


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

When I dont eat right, like miss my lunch it makes me really dizzy and spaced out adding to my DR so don't think it would be an option for me

Rich


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

JackDanielß said:


> Holy shit people actually believe this?
> Why wouldn't you spend your time on studying DP rather than bullshit like these?
> Do you even know how DP works?


 Fasting reduces anxiety and increases circulation those are facts and DP is an anxiety disorder what is your reasoning behind how this is "bullshit" and please tell me how DP really works other than it is an anxiety disorder


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Skynet said:


> I did a 7 day water fast and after I was done I felt like I was going to die. The 7 days of fasting was hard enough. I was starving the whole time and I was so hungry that I couldn't get to sleep. Things really got ugly after the fast ended. My anxiety shot through the roof and even though I was extremely tired, I could not fall asleep! It took me about another 4 days to start to feel ok again. Fasting might work for some people. But it sure the hell didn't work for me. It felt like torture.


 well thats why I have never water fasted just juice, juice is way different and you don't malnourish yourself so that could be a reason why you had such a bad experience. I would never do a water fast.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I wouldn't be against a Juice fast. All I know is that I don't ever plan on doing a water fast again. I felt no benefit and I was just plain miserable. I do enjoy juice , so I'm sure it wouldn't be as bad. You don't want to load up on to many sugars either though. So you just have to pay special attention to exactly what you are juicing. I'll probably try this in the near future. Not yet though. I just did the water fast a month ago and the bad memory of that is still to fresh in my mind to want to do any kind of fasting right now.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Skynet said:


> Well I wouldn't be against a Juice fast. All I know is that I don't ever plan on doing a water fast again. I felt no benefit and I was just plain miserable. I do enjoy juice , so I'm sure it wouldn't be as bad. You don't want to load up on to many sugars either though. So you just have to pay special attention to exactly what you are juicing. I'll probably try this in the near future. Not yet though. I just did the water fast a month ago and the bad memory of that is still to fresh in my mind to want to do any kind of fasting right now.


 look up durianrider on youtube frutose is good for you its processed thats bad i know i sound like a hippy but check it out


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

It's threads like these that make me realize why so many people on this forum have chronic DP. Yet they blame the "disorder".


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

JackDanielß said:


> It's threads like these that make me realize why so many people on this forum have chronic DP. Yet they blame the "disorder".


 you got it German jack daniels man... but then again maybe its the DP thats making them that way?


----------



## DreamingElegantly (Mar 8, 2013)

Depersonalization is similar to anxiety and depression - both of which are caused by hormones and chemicals in the brain being out of balance. Eating healthy keeps all of these chemicals in balance. So what's better than eating fruits and veggies? Nothing!

I love juicing. I haven't gone on a fast yet, but I plan to. Hopefully it'll help me feel better too!


----------

